# Face charts and portfolios



## Piaqua (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but if you are just starting out in the industry and do not have a lot of professional images to put in your portfolio- could you add face charts you have done to demonstrate the kind of looks you can achieve? Is this a huge no-no? Also, is it better to have a face chart of a look that you have photos of on a real person side by side, or to just have charts for looks you have not been able to get an image of?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LC (Mar 10, 2010)

Face charts are pointless in a port. If you're just starting out, get yourself signed up on modelmayhem, and go to the casting section to find shoots that are being held in your area. 99% of them will be TF shoots, meaning no one is getting paid, everyone is in it to build their ports. Set yourself up with a couple of them, get the images from the photographer, and add to your port.

I've been doing makeup as a way of sole income for years now and I can tell you the only thing I use face charts for is:
a) after I do a trial on a bride, I'll make a replica face chart to bring with me on the wedding day to re-create, then I give her the chart because most of them want it anyway
and b) if I have a big shoot planned and I need to plan out a few looks that I'm going to be doing.

You can keep a facechart book with you as something fun for people to look at, but facecharts should never be included in your portfolio.

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LC


----------



## aeni (Mar 10, 2010)

Unless you want to show off your mad art skills, it doesn't belong in your book that shows off your makeup application.  They can be in a separate port solely for facecharts or bodycharts.  I know some amazing artists who do still create facecharts for photoshoots and have put them side by side with the finished product (a really top notch professional photograph and models).  They have the consistency to do that though for every look and show it in their book - that's their "thing" that makes them in a way memorable and unique.

So keep on building your book and show you can apply makeup and not just draw it.


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks so much to you both. I'll probably just keep doing them for fun, but work on trying to get some more professional images for a portfolio. Thank you for the tip about modelmayhem also


----------



## riotlove (Mar 12, 2010)

may i ask what you use for your facecharts? i have a bunch of BE ones(from the industry source) that iordered forever ago thinking they'd be on textured paper and they're not. i've been told before to just print them on watercolor paper but i figured i'd ask


----------



## LC (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riotlove* 

 
_may i ask what you use for your facecharts? i have a bunch of BE ones(from the industry source) that iordered forever ago thinking they'd be on textured paper and they're not. i've been told before to just print them on watercolor paper but i figured i'd ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hey girl, 

something you can do is buy a sketch pad that has the right textured type paper, cut it out to printer size, then you can print the mac face charts right on them. That's what I use


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 12, 2010)

I use heavy-weight watercolor paper from a sketch pad, but when I first started I just used a kind of thin textured all purpose art paper that was super cheap. I just take the blank face chart and paper to kinkos and let them do the copying work for me.


----------



## riotlove (Mar 12, 2010)

awesome! thanks! i have watercolor paper that i bought a long time ago but all of those others were gonna go to waste. whatever! so my next question: what's your favorite face chart? i have 2 diff ones from school and the BE ones. are the mac ones better? any chance anyone can send me or post their favorite? i need to start doing face charts to keep my day going.


----------



## LC (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riotlove* 

 
_awesome! thanks! i have watercolor paper that i bought a long time ago but all of those others were gonna go to waste. whatever! so my next question: what's your favorite face chart? i have 2 diff ones from school and the BE ones. are the mac ones better? any chance anyone can send me or post their favorite? i need to start doing face charts to keep my day going._

 
I like the MAC ones because they leave the eyebrows so thin so you can draw in the shape yourself, or leave it blank if you're doing a wacky look that doesn't have eyebrows. Here's a printable chart:  http://i44.tinypic.com/2ezn5ep.jpg


----------



## riotlove (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks so much! i'll probably do that! the ones i have have huge eyebrows i hate it!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 12, 2010)

Baci beat me to it- I love the MAC charts, for the same reason (because I can draw in the brows).

I have also made one where I made the lip area almost invisible because I like to use that one for when I really want to play with a lip shape. I uploaded it for you if you were interested in that one as well (it's huge, just size it to your paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

http://i40.tinypic.com/2drgdir.jpg

and one with no mouth at all:

http://i41.tinypic.com/16iywbm.jpg


----------



## riotlove (Mar 12, 2010)

that's awesome! thanks!


----------



## bubbas454 (Mar 17, 2010)

Jordan Liberty has a wicked face chart I actually prefer using them than MAC's.. And I totally agree with the above answers facecharts are really for your prep work and to show a tog what you may have in mind not for your port.

Model Mayhem is a great source for building up your port and getting experience.


----------

